# really silly question



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi, i know this is a silly question but when do babues start getting fur?, i really want to know what colours the babies from tate litter will be and im not very pacient lol. they are 3 and a half days old, they have grown so quick but they are all still pink. also at what age can i tell if they are gonna be texel like their mum?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

http://thefunmouse.com/info/daybydaybabies.cfm

Perfect for you.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

oh thank you, i have been looking on the net but so far found nothing


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Start getting fur at 7-10 days, if they're rex/texel they'll start looking curly at that time. But you really can't tell rex from texel until 18-21 days. If you really want to know which will be curly earlier at 3 days rex/texel will have curly whiskers.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

ok thank you, this is my first time and although i have reading up about mice for ages now. there is still lot i need to learn. dont worry ill probably be back later with more dumb questions


----------

